
Show HN: I published my first bot, todo list manager - armmenn
http://m.me/mybigbot
======
arthur_bonus
I've discovered this bot recently and started using it quite often. It's
simple yet helpful features allow myself to keep track of the things I have to
do. It would be great to see more features such as the ability to write down
breakpoints in the task.

------
vhakobjanyan
using it everyday. Would like to get more pro-active notifications but in
general awesome way to keep your todo in the cloud.

